# ORT



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

just a huge thanks to [email protected]
and a heads up to anyone who needs fittings/management on the fly, hes the guy to go to. ive had two fittings blow out on me, and both times andrew next day aired me the parts to get me back on the road.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

many kudos to ORT, Drew has helped me out in so many ways... everytime i needed something day or night, drew was quick to respond and help
quality service, quality products.


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_
quality service, quality products.










x2!

Andrew > all 
its that clear!


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

i have nothing but good words for ORT, special thanks to Andrew who i consider a good friend now. fast service and fast help when needed also, bag yards are the way to go


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ahmetthej3rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahmetthej3rk* »_

Andrew* and his customer service*> all 
its that clear!









fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Most stand up person and backs his product 200% even goes out of his own way to make sure a customer is happy.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

This is truth! Andrew is an awesome guy who cares about his customers!


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Most stand up person and backs his product 200% even goes out of his own way to make sure a customer is happy. 

x2 
never felt so comfortable dropping a stack over the phone


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (goonies!)*

Thanks for the good words guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (goonies!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goonies!* »_
x2 
never felt so comfortable dropping a stack over the phone










this is true.
im a newb at this shipping and transactions that i have to use paypal to send funds it always sketches me out... Andrew was awesome IM'ing me back at like 6am to answer questions and giving me the run down on stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i cant wait to order the rest of my setup from him!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Richmond69er)*

omgz oRt FTW


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_omgz oRt FTW


That car on their banner is hella sick








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ORT


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
That car on their banner is helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllla lame








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to ORT 

fixed


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just wanna say great customer service ,quick response, and overall great guys!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_just wanna say great customer service ,quick response, and overall great guys!

And 1 of the only company owners I know who will drive 3+ hours out of their way to hand deliver items so the customer gets them faster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

Three cheers for Andrew!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks dudes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

All the guys at openroad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, awesome guys, knowledgeable, and damnnn quick in ur time of need. Thanks andrew, i recommend ya guys to every one


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks jeremy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

